# avoid tweakers at all costs!



## zerosmax

This is a little excerpt from my past exploration of the west coast in oh bout august 2006. Me and my friend J and this cool hippy i'd met at the clark fork river in Missoula , MT (my former home base) who ill call sunshine and his dog roland decided we were gonna split from mt and go down to san diego for the winter. we had like maybe 80 bucks between us and we were driving my 69 vw bug(damn i miss that ride). we made it outa montucky ok and headed for the coase tillamook WA to be exact thinkin we could harvest some shrooms and sell those to finance our trip. well i've only had picking experience in the gulf coast region of the us so to my surprise we were there about 2 months shy of mushroom season to begin. so we packed up pawned my guitar pedals and headed to newport beach. we spent the last of our cash on a handle of ancient age and some rice, got drunk on the beach and met this cat named Tad. He had a kinda sketchy vibe but he directed us to the local food bank and invited us to his camp to feast. sounded like a good idea at the time right. Well anyway we arrive at his camp which turned out to be the old highway 1 that ran along the coast, seriously you could dig through the forest floor and find asphalt bout 6 inches down. well we proceeded to get skunked and eat steak on a rake (pork chops cooked on a rake) and Tad actually gave us directions to a hippy camp outside eugene where we could make some scratch. all cool so far cept for the overall creepiness of tads camping buds. eventually we all get drunk enough to think smoking a little of these tweakers meth might be a good idea( i Fuckin Hate MEth!) and thats when shit got really fucking throwed. me and my road dogs decide to set up camp well away from these tweakers so we lay out our tarp and kinda hudle together for warmth. i swear they both slept but man i was tripping, i kept hearing people walking around the woods and Roland just growled all fuckng night. i slept (well laid there) with a fuckin knife at the ready just incase these tweakers tried to pull something. as soon as the sun came up we were outie, whats funny was that everyone of us thought the others were asleep and we were all laying there with knives hearing the same shit, people walking in the fucking woods. it turned out tweaker tad directed us to an ok camp just outside eugene, we made a few hundo in about a week picking herbs for these hippies, but thats a whole different story.


----------



## sockpuppets33

That's messed. From what I've heard about meth-heads I want to avoid them when I go on my travels.
My home town was the meth capital of Canada for a good while, and I guess this one guy got real sick for 10 months and had to stay in the hospital, and the crafty bastards somehow found a way to get into his house through his window. Found his keys, so they just went in and out of his house as they pleased, pawned off all his crap. As well, they found this guy's Mom's house keys, and arranged a ride for her to go see her son.. la de da, they all went to her house while she was out and did the same damn thing.
At any rate, I have no intention to have a long stay with any tweakers, that's for sure.


----------



## wildboy860

FUCK METH!!! I lived across the street from a house full of meth heads in Phoenix for 3 months.


----------



## little_owl

I was living for a really short while in a house in Portland, OR and the room I got had someone in it before me who got kicked out for making crystal meth there and I've always wondered if with it being made there is what contributed to the people in that house being fucked up crazy. There were a bunch of people in the house and whenever two people were in the same room they would start arguing and getting so loud. And the owner of the house carried a loaded gun with him everywhere and would just start screaming at people. One of the roommates told me that the place gets raided way too often by cops or whoever looking for drugs which is odd. I was only there for a week because it was just insane.


----------



## madewithpaint

tweakers are bad news bears.


----------



## headwound

The first day I was in Hollywood I got black out drunk after two of my road dogs went to jail and came out of the black out hitting a meth pipe (first time I'd ever smoked meth), spent the rest of the night laying in some empty lot watching a guy dig through a giant pile of trash looking for his rinse or something. Meth sucks, tweakers suck.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

i can smell tweakers miles away...
i hate meth, and dislike people who let it rule their life.
really there are so many cooler drugs that make you enjoyable to be around.
i just dont see the big attraction with having no teeth, being creepy, and being alone.
so yes i agree, you really cant trust them most of the time


----------



## Eden

Hardcore druggies are -always- trouble.

No exceptions.


----------



## farmer john

beware the black tooth(stub) demons!!!!
i had one try to steal my dam belt buckle... while i was wearing it in public! needless to say that is now a toothless demon but still dam crazy blokes


----------



## drinksoda

tweakers are taking over


----------

